# Next generation hard drives may store 10 terabits per sq inch: research



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Next generation hard drives may store 10 terabits per sq inch: research.

*The majority of today's hard disks use perpendicular recording, which means their storage densities are limited to a few hundred gigabytes per square inch. Scientists have for some time been trying to find ways of increasing the limit, and a new method has been proposed that could stretch the limit as high as ten terabits (Tb) per square inch.*









Bit addressing during TAR writing on bit patterned media. a, Schematic of the head path and write waveforms during experiment. Both up and down orientations were written. The head path is purposefully misaligned to the track direction by a fraction of a degree. Initial phase is random with each track. Write frequency was incremented by 1% between tracks. b, Large area HR-MFM image of resulting tracks. Scale bar, 1um. Single tone tracks at the highest data frequency are written properly with no adjacent track writing when the head is centered on the track and in phase with the island positions. Nebulous light regions are due to reversal of the soft magnetic material in the trenches between islands. c, Close-up HR-MFM image of a single track. 60 islands are written correctly before the write phase and track centering drift too far. Scale bar, 500nm. Image credit Nature Photonics, doi:10.1038/nphoton.2010.90.

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm waiting for high capacity SSD's.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

as am I...

BTW, doesn't the NTFS file system have some problem supporting anything higher the 2TB? I thought I heard something like that?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There is a new type of partition that is supposed to break the 2TB barrier. http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/device/storage/GPT-on-x64.mspx

In general, you are correct about maximum volume sizes: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc938432.aspx


----------

